# Multi-Colour



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't think there is a multi-colour theme (at least i didn't find it) 

So lets start one

*Broken link *


----------



## mad_malteaser (Sep 23, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Lula (Sep 23, 2004)

That's great :thumbsup:  8)


----------



## P Bailey (Sep 23, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## P Bailey (Sep 23, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## Corry (Sep 23, 2004)

What are those Jadin?


----------



## jadin (Sep 24, 2004)

Traffic cones. Shot with flash and a relatively fast shutter, so that only the reflective parts of them showed up in the photo.


----------



## CrazyAva (Sep 29, 2004)

Wow Jadin, very neat!


----------



## Dwain (Sep 29, 2004)

I like the colors and shapes of the previous photos.  Here' my before and after to bring out the multiple colors.





A larger version http://www.photobox54.com/Galleries/PhotoGraphics in Beaumont/Slides/EQ 9742.htm


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 14, 2005)

Ha! I think I'll give my Photo Challenge Oct. 2005-contribution a room in here .
Gives my picture a place to be and puts this theme back into being!


----------



## leonardo.paris (May 17, 2006)

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=400

Thank You
Leonardo Paris.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 12, 2012)

0139_12-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Mar 12, 2012)

From an exposure experiment:


----------



## AceCo55 (Mar 12, 2012)

Refraction in water drops


----------



## Tuffythepug (Nov 14, 2012)

Sweet-tooth


----------



## Philmar (Feb 19, 2020)

Snow day at Kew Beach!!!! by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Philmar (Mar 13, 2020)

Noodle Feed by iheartblob [under construction] - Winter Stations 2020 by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## crf8 (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m allergic 


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 14, 2020)

crf8 said:


> I’m allergic



Noooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Philmar (Mar 16, 2020)

Midway rides at night - Gatineau Hot Air Balloon festival by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2020)

December, 2007.


----------

